

[pysqlite] Connection deadlock because of file lock - dsil
http://itsystementwicklung.de/pipermail/list-pysqlite/2009-April/000380.html

======
jws
This behavior also caught me at the C API. I was expecting sqlite to block on
contention and continue when available but it just gives up. I resorted to
wrapping my sqlite use in a rwlock of my own, but that is a less than general
solution.

~~~
ankhmoop
sqlite also provides sqlite3_busy_timeout() and sqlite3_busy_handler() to
customize its contention handling behavior.

<http://www.sqlite.org/c3ref/busy_timeout.html>
<http://www.sqlite.org/c3ref/busy_handler.html>

